# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  خطة أمنية لحماية الانتخابات النيابية المقبلة

## الحصن نيوز

أنهت مديرية الأمن العام إعداد خطة أمنية، لتنفيذها قبل وأثناء وبعد العملية الانتخابية، آخذة بالاعتبار المناطق الساخنة التي تشهد غالبا عنفا انتخابيا.
وبينت مصادر أمنية مطلعة أن الخطة تعتمد على الانتشار الامني لإدارات الامن العام (الميدانية، الادارية واللوجستية)، أكان ذلك قبل الانتخابات او بعدها، ولحين صدور نتائج الفائزين من المرشحين، ولمنع أي حالات شغب او فوضى، قد يفتعلها أنصار مرشحين خاسرين، تعبيرا عن غضبهم، لعدم نجاح مرشحيهم في قوائم تحمل أسماء عرفت بـ(الحشوات).
وقالت إن الأجهزة الأمنية وضعت خطتها بالتنسيق مع المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك، مؤكدة عدم التهاون بحق كل من يخل بالأمن والنظام، او من يحاول تعكير صفو العملية الانتخابية.
ويبدأ تطبيق الخطة الامنية فعليا قبيل الانتخابات بأيام، بعد تحديد مراكز التصويت والفرز التي تشهد تشديدات أمنية، منعا للعبث بها أو تخريبها، كما تبدأ المقرات الانتخابية بتنظيم حراسات أمنية، خشية اعتداءات أنصار مرشحين منافسين.
كما ينتشر رقباء السير لتنظيم حركة المرور، التي تشهد خلال فترة الانتخابات اكتظاظا، وتحديدا في المدارس الواقعة داخل الأحياء السكنية.
وتباشر المراكز الامنية، تسيير دوريات راجلة وآلية، قرب مراكز الاقتراع والفرز، تحسبا لأي عملية اعتداء.



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

